# Professional Rotary Broach



## celsoari (Dec 13, 2020)

How i made this professional rotary broach:


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Winegrower (Dec 13, 2020)

I made an unprofessional rotary broach, described in another thread, pretty easy to make, and works really well.   Yours is much more attractive, Celsoari.   Nice job.


----------



## cbellanca (Dec 13, 2020)

Fine job.


----------



## brino (Dec 13, 2020)

Celso,

You get excellent surface finish on the lathe.

You did an amazing job......again!

Thanks for sharing this build.
-brino


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 14, 2020)

Wow, fantastic work @celsoari!


----------



## tjb (Dec 14, 2020)

Once again, fascinating!

Regards,
Terry


----------



## celsoari (Dec 15, 2020)

Norseman C.B. said:


>



thanks Bros..


----------

